# Rose treatment(Fert/Insecticide/Fungicide)



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

What are you guys using for your roses? I've been using this Bayer Advance product at label rate for several months with poor results. Still have signifcant fungal issues with heavy rain and it did nothing to stop the Japanese beetles.

They make a liquid form. Wondering if I should try that over the granular.

I end up spraying Immunox when they've gotten really bad.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Dico112lr4 said:


> What are you guys using for your roses? I've been using this Bayer Advance product at label rate for several months with poor results. Still have signifcant fungal issues with heavy rain and it did nothing to stop the Japanese beetles.
> 
> They make a liquid form. Wondering if I should try that over the granular.
> 
> I end up spraying Immunox when they've gotten really bad.


Here's what you do. First, don't waste any more money on that Bayer product. It's watered down and not my preferred active ingredients for roses anyways. You can apply 70% neem oil and get the same results.

Start organically and apply cold pressed neem oil, then move into chemicals where necessary.






When you have incoming weather, or the roses are struggling, then you can move into chemicals, but I caution you that it is very easy to burn your roses if you do not apply the right mixture.

Fungicide ingredients you should look for are a tank mix of Mancoze (found here) with either Propiconazol (found here and here) or Myclobutanil (found here), and then rotate with Manzozeb and a fungicide with another mode of action such as Thophanate-Methyl (found here) or Pyraclostrobin (found here or here)

Then, what you really need to do is maintain the roses. Dead head them, keep them watered at the base with drip and not on the leaves, etc.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

The Bayer stuff is watered down. I give the full tree and shrub rate of Imidacloprid to my roses. One application ends the insect depredation for a year. The Bayer stuff calls for re application every so many weeks. No water on the leaves especially in the evenings.


----------



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

Ecks from Tex said:


> Dico112lr4 said:
> 
> 
> > What are you guys using for your roses? I've been using this Bayer Advance product at label rate for several months with poor results. Still have signifcant fungal issues with heavy rain and it did nothing to stop the Japanese beetles.
> ...


I recently bought some cold pressed neem oil off of Amazon but it came with no instructions as to use on lawns. However, you can apply it to skin for pain relief? I'm assuming it's the same stuff. What mix rate do you use? I see varying numbers all of the internet.


----------



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> The Bayer stuff is watered down. I give the full tree and shrub rate of Imidacloprid to my roses. One application ends the insect depredation for a year. The Bayer stuff calls for re application every so many weeks. No water on the leaves especially in the evenings.


I have some I already use on the yard for grubs. I'll have to go that route.


----------

